# wollen gerne Schwimmteiche in unserer Umgebung anschaun?



## Tephrofan (5. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde! Wir sind 10km nördlich vom Chiemsee und wollen, nachdem endlich(!) nach fast 9 Monaten Warten auf die Genehmigung vom Amt für unser Projekt gekommen ist, im Frühjahr mit dem Bau beginnen- geplant ist ein etwa 200m² großer (selbstreinigender) Schwimmteich mit einer Tiefe von 250cm. Wir wollen uns gerne vorab bereits ähnliche Projekte die schon eingefahren sind, anschaun und Erfahrungen anderer hören. Es gibt zwar Teichfirmen hier in der Nähe, aber wie es im Geschäft üblich ist- ist natürlich immer das Eigene das beste und alles andere ist blöd- darum schätzen wir private Erfahrungen mehr. Wer würde sich "opfern" im Umkreis von ca. 50km um den Chiemsee uns seine Erfahrungen mit zu teilen? Das wäre eine super Hilfe für uns. Ich bin zufällig auf diese Seite gestoßen und total begeistert, auch was die Infos über Pflanzen angeht. Das wird nämlich mindestens genauso spannend werden da eine Auswahl zu treffen.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Tephrofan,

Willkommen im Forum.

Wohne leider zu weit von euch entfernt. (Unterfranken)

Mir gefällt der Begriff  "selbstreinigender Schwimmteich" wenn du ihn gefunden hast dann gib Bescheid, den suche ich auch!


----------



## troll20 (5. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Thephrofan,
auch von mir ein Willkommen bei den Teichkranken. 

Was ist denn bitte ein 


Tephrofan schrieb:


> (selbstreinigender) Schwimmteich


 
Ich auch haben will


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Okt. 2016)

Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten.
Lass Dir nix vom Pferd erzählen von manchen "Teichbaufirmen".

Es gibt hier unter Schwimmteiche hier Vielzahl von Schwimmteichvariationen, Beschreibungen und Diskussionen dazu. 
Meine Teichbaudoku unten in der Signatur mit kleinen Fehlern.


----------



## Tephrofan (6. Okt. 2016)

merci für die Antworten-
unter "Selbstreinigend" verstehe ich eigentlich ein ganz logisches Prinzip- ein Teich der durch Mithilfe von Pflanzen, langsamer Umwälzung und Hilfe von EM auf Dauer die Wasserqualität halten kann ohne als Erbsensuppe zu enden . Sprich keine Chemie benötigt was für mich selbstverständlich ist sowas zu vermeiden. Wir planen den Boden des Teiches zu betonieren und die Wände aufzumauern, bevor wir sie mit Vlies und Folie auskleiden. Wir haben bei uns reinen Kiesboden. Insofern vielleicht auch Vorteilhaft da selbst bei stärksten Regengüssen kein Wasser stehen bleibt.. Uns geht es in erster Linie um die Erfahrung anderer bei der Technik und Langzeiterfahrung bei der Wasserqualität mit Einsatz von EM. Den Tipp hab ich von einem Bekannten aus Österreich der damit Glasklares Wasser hatte. Allerdings ist sein Projekt nicht vergleichbar mit unserem, viel kleiner und einen hohen Wasserfall im Wasserkreislauf. Uns wurde schon soviel im theoretischen Bereich empfohlen dass wir eher verunsichert sind. Ein Bekannter von uns der in einer Firma arbeitet die auch Teiche baut sagte, dass das Wasser am besten von unten durch die geplanten Kiesschichten geleitet werden sollte, da hier der Reinigungsprozess anscheinend effektiver als der oberflächige Zufluss sein soll. Allerdings sehen wir hier eher ein Problem der dauerhaften Wartung sollte hier mal was zum reparieren sein. Das Prinzip hier klingt vielleicht ganz logisch, haben wir aber so noch nicht gehört. Kennt das jemand? Wir haben bereits einen ca. 20m langen Bachlauf angelegt der vorerst nur als kleines Highlight im Steingarten dient und bei Testläufen das zugeführte Wasser vorerst nur versickert nachdem es in ein kleines Becken läuft Der soll bevor er in den eigentlichen Teich läuft über eine eben größere Klärfläche laufen ohne als eigentlicher Haupt-Kreislauf zu dienen. Fragen sind bei technischen Dingen auch die Art/Menge der Skimmer, Größe der Pumpe, nötige Zeiteinstellungen für den Kreislauf....da gibts einfach zuviele Faktoren. Danke Torsten, werd mal akribisch Deine Beiträge studieren, etwas Zeit haben wir ja noch....


----------



## Zacky (6. Okt. 2016)

Tephrofan schrieb:


> ...das Wasser am besten von unten durch die geplanten Kiesschichten geleitet werden sollte, da hier der Reinigungsprozess anscheinend effektiver als der oberflächige Zufluss sein soll. Allerdings sehen wir hier eher ein Problem der dauerhaften Wartung sollte hier mal was zum reparieren sein. Das Prinzip hier klingt vielleicht ganz logisch, haben wir aber so noch nicht gehört. Kennt das jemand?



Ich habe dieses Prinzip bei mir auch umgesetzt, mittlerweile das 3.Mal und bin damit schon zufrieden. Die Pflanzen wachsen gut und zu reparieren war bislang nichts.

Was hier häufig angesprochen wird, ist, dass die Kiesschichten zu Keim-Nistplätzen werden und sich da jeglicher Schmodder drin absetzt. Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, aber auch nicht widerlegen. Ich hatte bei meinem diesjährigen Umbau die Kieszone ja komplett auseinander genommen und konnte so auch sehen, wie viel Schmodder sich in den letzten 5 Jahren dort tatsächlich angesammelt hat. Ich war überrascht, wie wenig es doch war und das obwohl ich nur einen Korb für groben Schmutz als Vorfilter hatte und so das doch schmutzige Wasser dort hineingedrückt wurde. Der Schmodder lag auch mehr im Rohr und am Boden selbst war es nur eine dünne Schicht.

Für die Wartungszwecke habe ich mir die Möglichkeiten des Rückspülens der Leitungen eingebaut, so dass ich in den kommenden Jahren die Leitungen unter dem Kies mal reinigen könnte.


----------



## anz111 (7. Okt. 2016)

Kannst gerne mal in salzburg vorbeischauen.
Lg oliver


----------



## 4711LIMA (7. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Tephrofan, die Möglichkeiten sind fast unendlich und was beim Einen gut funktioniert ist manchmal beim Anderen nicht praktikabel.
Teich ansehen siehe mein Link.
Gruss


----------



## Tephrofan (7. Okt. 2016)

anz111 schrieb:


> Kannst gerne mal in salzburg vorbeischauen.
> Lg oliver


Servus Oli! Ich wollt eigentlich eine PN schreiben, aber ist scheinbar hier nicht möglich...Merci fürs Angebot, welches wir echt gerne und dankend annehmen würden- hab Deinen Beitrag gelesen und bin total begeistert wie Du/Ihr das gemeistert habt- wir wollen auch zumindest den Boden betonieren, die Wände aber aufmauern, Ihr habt das wohl mit Spritzbeton gemacht, geht bei uns nicht weil wir für solche Gefährte keine Zufahrt haben und alles händisch machen müssen. Folie wollen wir von Naturagart nehmen, aber nicht im ganzen Stück, sondern verschweißen, das denke ich spart unheimlich Kraft und Nerven...kann mir vorstellen dass Ihr nicht nur 1x geflucht hattet beim ausbreiten der Folie. Außerdem hat man dann nicht soviel Falten- sind schon echt gespannt auf Dein Feetback wies Euch sonst geht- wann habt Ihr mal Zeit? Hätten nächste Woche Urlaub und könnten mal vorbeschaun wenns bei Euch passt- bis dann, lg Michi (edit by Mod.Zacky) - danke schonmal


----------



## Tephrofan (7. Okt. 2016)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Hallo Tephrofan, die Möglichkeiten sind fast unendlich und was beim Einen gut funktioniert ist manchmal beim Anderen nicht praktikabel.
> Teich ansehen siehe mein Link.
> Gruss


merci- superinteressant- bei uns hats etwas gehapert mit Baugenehmigung, in Bayern werden gern mal die Vorschriften nach guter oder schlechter Laune bemessen und man braucht unendlich Geduld- haben wir schon damals beim Bau unseres Passivhauses spüren müssen.- Hat 2 Jahre gedauert bis wir endlich grünes Licht für unser "verrücktes" Projekt bekommen hatten- diesmal gings echt schnell- 8 Monate, für diese Verhältnisse echt Rekordverdächtig- das "Problem" ist, dass wir 2,5m tief bauen wollen, soll ja ein Schwimm- und kein Krabbelteich werden, außerdem wollen wir mit der Tiefe erreichen dass das wasser in so super-Sommern wie die letzten Jahre nicht gleich umkippt und wir in Erbsensuppe baden dürfen....wir haben eine natürliche Landschaft mit viiiiiel Steinen, passend zu meiner Kakteengärtnerei geschaffen und es fehlt einfach das gewisse "Naß", mit dem wir schon seit Jahren liebäugeln- und hier soll das Projekt dann erstellt werden;


----------



## Tephrofan (7. Okt. 2016)

momentan ist erst mal "Schluß" unter der Brücke, wo sich ein kleines Zwischenbecken hält und lediglich von zahlreichen Wasserschnecken besiedelt wird, die dafür sorgen dass alles schön sauber bleibt....wir wollen unseren "style" beibehalten- viiiel Kies, Steine und Pflanzen, so natürlich wie möglich


----------



## troll20 (7. Okt. 2016)

Tephrofan schrieb:


> ch wollt eigentlich eine PN schreiben, aber ist scheinbar hier nicht möglich


Doch oben rechts steht der Link Unterhaltungen, dem einfach mal folgen


----------



## troll20 (7. Okt. 2016)

Und wenn du die Unterhaltung gefunden hast, benutzt du am besten den Melden Button unter deinem Beitrag mit der Telefon Nummer und lässt ihn editieren -
Muß ja nicht jeder deine Privatnummer kennen 
Alternativ einen der Mods oder @Joachim  direkt per Unterhaltung anschreiben.


----------



## Zacky (7. Okt. 2016)

Ich meine, dass die PN erst aber einer gewissen Anzahl von Beiträgen möglich ist.

@Tephrofan - Ich habe mir mal erlaubt, die Telefonnummer zu editieren. Ist ja hier alles öffentlich lesbar.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Okt. 2016)

Tephrofan, Tag auch, noch einer in Wasser und Wüste.
Sind hier schon mindestens 3 weitere Teichler, welche auch im http://www.kakteenforum.com sind.......bist doch chiemgau-kaktus.de oder ?


Bin Grade in deinem Shop hängen geblieben....echt einige schöne.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Thephrofan,

denkst du bei "selbstreinigendem" Teich an einen Teich ohne jegliche Technik? Oder sollen doch eine Pumpe (Luftheber), Filter UVC usw. verbaut werden.


----------



## wander-falke (8. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Thephrofan,

Herzlich willkommen und ein hallo....

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese bin ich mit meinem System hart an der Grenze des "selbstreinigenden" Teiches.
Von einem Algenloch mit Druckfilter und Pumpe bin ich zu einem Klarwasserteich gekommen.
(Ja, der Teich läuft erst ein Jahr, Aber ich habe keine "Erbsensuppe" mehr, aber auch keinen großen Fischbestand.)

Was habe ich getan:
 - Bodenablauf, Skimmer  - vielleicht bei deiner Größe ein kleiner Mönch)
 - Absetzkammer,
 - belgischer Vorfilter
 - bewachsener Bodenfilter
 - Luftheber 
 - flacher Bachlauf den ich nächstes Jahr als Algenrasenfilter ausbaue
 - zusätzlich belüfte ich den Teich 
Technik
1x Hailea V60

Was bei meiner "Spielzeuganlage" funktioniert kann durchaus auch bei deinem , und vielen anderen Teichen funktionieren.
Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass man ohne viel Technik-Schnickschnack einen gut geplanten Teich , (ohne Kois, oder hohen Besatz) sauber halten kann.

Auf jeden Fall viel Glück und hau rein........


----------



## Tephrofan (8. Okt. 2016)

-danke, danke für die echt tollen Infos- ja, soll alles schon technisiert sein, mit Skimmer, Pumpe...aber nicht übertrieben, denke umso komplizierter man es macht umso anfälliger und nerviger wird das Ganze- wir achten darauf dass wenig Laubbäume in der Mähe sind, und auch keine Fische wegen Nährstoffüberschuss- will schließlich drin baden...ja, bin Chiemgau-Kaktus, agiere aber auch eher gern als "Normalsterblicher", Pflanzenfreak-


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Okt. 2016)

Steht in deinem Bachlauf das Wasser wenn du die Pumpe aus machst ?
Wenn ja dann fällt der ja nicht trocken und du kannst da einiges an Pflanzen einbringen.
Scheint bei mir die halbe Miete. Auch wenn mein Teich nicht so groß ist wie dein geplanter ist es so das ich das Wasser so 4 Stunden (Zeitschaltur, Mittagszeit wegen Überschuss der Solaranlage) durch meinen Bachlauf schicke. Das gibt einen deutlichen Austausch in meinem zum Teil 60 cm tiefen Bachlauf. Dadurch habe ich wohl keine Probleme mit Schwebealgen. Fadenalgen habe ich aber noch. So ein Bachlauf kann und sollte wenn möglich als Pflanzenfilter genutzt werden.
Dabei mach ich mir keinen Kopf ob die Pflanzen besonders gute "Klärpflanzen" sind. Bei mir kommen Pflanzen die mir gefallen oder schön Blühen in den Bachlauf.
 
Ist jetzt im Herbst ziemlich zu gewuchert. Mir ist klar das du in deinem Kakteengarten mit so einem grünen Pflanzenhaufen einen ziemlichen Kontrast aufbaust. 
Vielleicht solltest du einfach eine saubere abschnittsweise Trennung der Pflanzen und Steinbereiche im Graben anstreben. bzw. nur eine blühende Pflanzenart auf eine gewisse Strecke Bachlauf zulassen, unterbrochen immer wieder von nur Steinbereichen.


----------



## anz111 (8. Okt. 2016)

Wow! Da will sich einer nur mal einen ST ansehen und schon liest man wieder Luftheber, Bodenablauf...usw. usw.

Ich sehe diese Entwicklung sehr kritisch und sehr fortschreitend ohne es bewerten zu wollen. Ich nenn das dann mal "die was nicht passt wird passend gemacht mentalität".

Lieber Teichbauer!

Schau erst mal in den Fachbeiträgen nach. Da findest du erstklassige Infos über den ST Bau. 

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Tephrofan (10. Okt. 2016)

also ich finde Olivers Bericht- den ich wirklich akribisch gelesen UND genossen habe mehr als spektakulär- wie ich das so heraus gelesen habe, hast Du mittlerweile 0- Technik, also weder Pumpe, und der eh zu kleine Skimmer wurde auch verbannt- das wäre natürlich DER Traum, weil ich ebenfalls ein Gegner von über-techinsierten (= für meine Vorstellung eher auch die anfälligere Variante) Superanlagen bin. Allerdings möchte ich auf einen Umlauf nicht verzichten, sprich ich möchte eine Pumpe integrieren, allein wegen des Bachlaufs zu Liebe - der ohne Pumpe doch etwas verweist rüberkommt....aber ich komme weg von dem Tipp das Wasser müsse von unten durch zig- Kiesschichten laufen um das ganze Projekt überhaupt am Leben halten zu können. Ich habe im Umkreis des geplanten Teichs keine Laubbäume und möchte ebenfalls wie Du den Pflanzenbereich üppig mit Kies abdecken, nicht nur wegen der Ästhetik, sondern weil es auch praktische Vorteile bringt- wie Du schreibst sind hier Pflegearbeiten erheblich vereinfacht und es entsteht kein unnötiges Aufwühlen des Substrates bei der Arbeit- und wenn ich die Gesamtkosten für Dein Projekt anschau braucht man gar nicht mehr weiter zu reden, das ist unschlagbar- wir planen ebenfalls alles in Eigenleistung, lediglich mit der Folie liebäugeln wir eher auf die grüne Variante von Naturagart und wegen der unhandlichen Handhabe eher zu Teilstücken und verschweißen, auch wegen der Falten-


----------



## Tephrofan (10. Okt. 2016)

Totto- keine Sorge wegen der Steine, ich finde der Teich würde perfekt in die Anlage passen, wir planen auch den Randbereich des Teiches in immer größere Steine/kleine Felsen auslaufen zu lassen- hier Blick von der Steinanlage in den geplanten hinteren Bereich der mal Teich werden soll im Frühjahr... die Gießkanne speist den Bachlauf und ist am Teich anschließbar, der eigentliche Kreislauf soll aber vom Zwischen"teich" bei der Brücke beginnen


----------



## anz111 (10. Okt. 2016)

Servus!

Also ich bin KEIN Technikgegner. Ich finde es nur bedenklich, dass es offensichtlich kein anderes Denken mehr gibt. Die Dinge brauchen Zeit und Zeit ist das, was nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht. Teich ist Biologie pur. Alles eine Frage der Philosophie.....

Zu dem da oben:
Also ich würd mir von NG nichts machen lassen, da gibt es wesentlich billigere Anbieter. Zum Schweißen brauchst du dann sowieso eine anderer Firma.
Das mit dem Kies... schau dass du ein anderes Substrat bekommst, nur Kies ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Das Pflanzenwachstum braucht viel länger bzw. es braucht länger, um sich zu entwickeln. Abdecken kannst du dann schon mit Kies, aber eher mit der kleinsten Variante.

Ansonsten wünsch ich viel Spaß beim Planen!

LG Oliver


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Okt. 2016)

Hallo, 
habe in anliegenden Beitrag bei den Kakteen noch Bilder vom Bachlauf im Hintergrund gefunden, wie ich es gemacht habe.
http://www.kakteenforum.com/t18459-kakteen-yucca-und-agaven-beet-anlegen
Da sind dann immer auf der Folie die Mauerbüttel gekommen und hinter die Mauerbüttel ist wieder ein Erdwall so das immer Wasser im Bachlauf steht.....auch wenn die Pumpe ein paar Tage aus ist. Seitlich neben den Kisten ist der Sand tief genug für die Pflanzen welche ein bisschen tiefer Wurzeln möchten.

So wie du drauf bist Plan an deinem Teich eine größere Flache Fläche mir wenig Wasserstand ein. Die grenzt du dann mit Holz oder Steinen vom Teich ab. Dann Torf drauf uns schon hast du auch ein Moorbeet für die überwinterten fleischfressenden Pflanzen.


----------



## Tephrofan (11. Okt. 2016)

mir gehts in erster Linie um die langlebigste und vom Verarbeiten her angenehmste Folie, außerdem soll sie ökologisch unbedenklich sein- ich bin niemand der immer das Billigste sucht- manche Dinge kosten eben ihren Preis. Siehe Lebensmittel....dass wir sie schweißen lassen/verkleben ist klar, an das trauen wir uns dann doch nicht selber- aber aufmauern, betonieren und die Gesamtgestaltung inkl. Technik ist uns vorbehalten- Totto- hab Deinen Bericht im Kakteenforum gelesen- ja gut, ist sehr schön und wirkt echt natürlich, aber unter einem Bachlauf bzw. Wasser im Schwerpunkt stelle ich mir schon etwas anderes vor- Moorbeet ist geplant, logisch, aber das ist eher im Abseits und nicht direkt verbunden mit der Fließrichtung.


----------



## Tephrofan (12. Okt. 2016)

was vielleicht noch berücksichtigt werden soll in unserem Projekt weil wir da schon sehr viel positives Feetback bekommen haben, ist die Verwendung von EM-Microorganismen. Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen- der in Österreich mit dem Kristallklaren Wasser hat so gut wie keine Pflanzen in seinem eher kleinen, aber tiefen Teich, welcher durch einen ca. 5m hohen Wasserfall zirkuliert wird. Er war der erste mit dem ich über den Einsatz von EM konfrontiert wurde. Leider konnte ich hier in der Suchleiste keine Beiträge hierzu finden- hat hier jemand Erfahrung?- ich werde dieses Thema einmal an anderer Stelle ansetzen...


----------



## anz111 (12. Okt. 2016)

Mit EM ist es a bisserl so wie mit der Homöopathi! Alles ein bischen eine Glaubensfrage


----------



## Annett (12. Okt. 2016)

Die Suchfunktion findet mit den Begriffen "effektive Mikroorganismen" sehr wohl ein paar ältere Themen....


----------



## Tephrofan (18. Okt. 2016)

Ich werde mir ein Angebot von Naturagart machen lassen. Hab gestern mit einem Freund gesprochen, der sich ebenfalls einen Teich im Frühjahr anlegen will, mit 450m² etwas größer wie meiner. Ihm geht es wie mir in erster Linie nicht um den Preis sondern auch um den ökologischen Aspekt. Und da gibt es für Naturagart wohl keine Alternative, zumal ich absolut keine schwarze Folie im Teich haben will. Außerdem planen die einem den Teich für 30,00 Euro, welches beim Kauf angerechnet wird. Da ich keine Einzelfolie verarbeiten möchte spare ich mir hier erheblichen Verschnitt der bei einer Rollenware fast nicht zu verhindern ist.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Okt. 2016)

Tephrofan schrieb:


> Ich werde mir ein Angebot von Naturagart machen lassen. Hab gestern mit einem Freund gesprochen, der sich ebenfalls einen Teich im Frühjahr anlegen will, mit 450m² etwas größer wie meiner. Ihm geht es wie mir in erster Linie nicht um den Preis sondern auch um den ökologischen Aspekt. Und da gibt es für Naturagart wohl keine Alternative, zumal ich absolut keine schwarze Folie im Teich haben will. Außerdem planen die einem den Teich für 30,00 Euro, welches beim Kauf angerechnet wird. Da ich keine Einzelfolie verarbeiten möchte spare ich mir hier erheblichen Verschnitt der bei einer Rollenware fast nicht zu verhindern ist.


Lese dich hier Schlau oder spreche mit einigen die mit Naturgart gebaut haben....das Filterprinzip funktioniert nicht so richtig, wenn ich es so verstanden habe. Oder kostet zu viel Energie oder...da war auf jeden fall was. Technik mit Betonmantel ist wohl gut.


Ich wohne so ca. 80 km von Naturagart entfernt.....also die hatten da ziemlich grünes Wasser in dem Störbecken.


----------



## Tephrofan (18. Okt. 2016)

mich hat heute einer von Naturagart angerufen und mit mir darüber geredet- ich schicke ihm einmal den Bauplan vom Amt und wie wir uns das vorstellen. Keine Angst ich lass mich da auf nix groß ein. Ich brauche im Endeffekt nur Folie und Vlies...alles andere machen wir selber- ich finde allerdings sowohl den Auftritt im Internet als auch das ganze drumherum ziemlich professionell. Die machen nicht umsonst einige Dutzend Teiche im Jahr- denke, dass wenn einer Routine hat und etwas von der Materie versteht was eine Firma betrifft, dann sind die wohl nicht an der hintersten Liga anzusehen- , ein Dorfgärtner macht das sicher auch, auch wenn er das noch nie gemacht hat (gibts in unserer Nähe einen recht unseriösen)- aber da lass ich lieber die Finger davon. Wir haben ja noch etwas Zeit und ich möchte mich vorab erst richtig reinlesen und Erfahrungsberichte studieren, dafür ist schließlich ein Forum da. Und ich traue eher einem Forum als einem geschulten Verkäufer- danke Toto, ist hilfreich- ich stehe nicht auf hochkomplizierte Filterdingens, das muss einfacher auch gehen- jedenfalls bin ich schonmal von dem Punkt weg gekommen, das zu durchlaufende Wasser von unten durch die Kiesschichten leiten zu lassen- denn wenn da- was wohl nicht auszuschließen ist- früher oder später durch die Sedimente verstopft, hat man aber so richtig Stress- und Wartungsfreundlich sieht bei mir schonmal anders aus- diesen Tipp hatte ich von einem Freund bekommen, der in einer Landschaftsgärtnerei tätig ist und die eigentlich schon mehrere Teiche gebaut haben- allerdings sieht er den Beruf als Landschaftsgärtner ausschließlich als Zweckmäßig- Arbeit halt, und hat 0 Bezug zur Materie- also nicht gerade der Ansprechspartner meines Vertauens...


----------



## troll20 (18. Okt. 2016)

Tephrofan schrieb:


> ich stehe nicht auf hochkomplizierte Filterdingens, das muss einfacher auch gehen-


Ob du dann bei Naturagart gut aufgehoben bist?
Die rüsten ja nicht umsonst Nachträglich ihre eigenen Teiche mit Trommelfilter nach und Verkaufen das als Neuerung ohne explizit darauf hinzu weisen.
Dazu kommt das sie nur gepumpte Versionen anbieten und das nach dem Pflanzfilter 
Also erst alles zersetzen lassen und dann versuchen die gelösten Nährstoffe auszufiltern und das mit erhöhtem Stromverbrauch.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,

NG Vertreibt mit Sicherheit gute Produkte, sie treiben einen Riesenaufwand was Kataloge, Informationsmaterial, Arbeitsmappen usw. betrifft. Das alles hat natürlich auch seinen Preis, zu den billigsten Anbietern gehört NG nicht.

Die NG Zielsaugtechnik mit 50er Zugschiebern und der gemeinsame Anschluß von Sedimentfallen und Skimmer haben mich in der Praxis nicht überzeugt, da gäbe es einiges zu verbessern.

Bei deiner geplanten Teichgröße würde ich dir auch von den NG Filtern mit Schäumen abraten, da bist du im Sommer wöchendlich am reinigen.

Bei deiner Teichgröße wäre ein Trommelfilter und Luftheber interessant.


----------



## Tephrofan (18. Apr. 2018)

so, mittlerweile sind doch 9 Monate ins Land verstrichen und man kann erste Ergebnisse präsentieren...und die fallen vorsichtig gesagt megapositiv aus - allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz, wurde ich ausgelacht und als dumm hingestellt weil ich eben kein Freund übertechnisierter Anlagen bin...das Wasser ist Glasklar, so klar, dass ich mir Sorgen um unsere Teichmuscheln mache, die ja doch ein wenig "Gedöns" haben wollen....- wir haben momentan nur die "Pontec PondoMax Eco 8000" laufen 70 Watt, 1 1/2 Zoll Ansaugschlauch vom Grund des Schwimmbereichs- ich schalt die Pumpe früh Morgens ein bis Mittag. Später kommt noch der Skimmer dazu, wird dann mit Zeitschaltuhr geregelt. Ich habe heuer schon mit EM behandelt, egal, ich weiß es gibt Miesmacher die alles schlecht reden, aber ich hab da eben andere Erfahrungen- ob das Glasklare Wasser vom EM kommt oder nicht- jedenfalls hat es nicht geschadet, und meine Teichmuscheln fühlen sich (noch?)pudelwohl, und die Goldbitterlinge spähen schon ständig aus ob da nicht demnächst mal eine Nistmöglichkeit gegeben ist...- es kreucht und fleucht im Klärbecken, es macht wirklich eine riesen Freude da zuzuschauen. Nur die beiden eingesetzten Galizischen Sumpfkrebse machen sich sehr rar- gut, sind Nachtaktiv, müsste man mal mit der Taschenlampe schauen. Was sagt Ihr dazu- ich habe eher Sorge dass meine __ Muscheln verhungern, weil zu wenig Algen im Wasser sind. Und wegen "auf gar keinen Fall Steine in den Teich"- hallo? Habt Ihr schonmal einen Teich ohne Steine gesehen- ich nicht- und ganz ehrlich, ich weiß, irgendwann werden Steine einfach mal grün, algig....das ist so, ich find das natürlich- es ist eher ein Problem für Leute die alles sauber geschleckt haben wollen, ihren sterilen Rasen "pflegen", aber eins auf "Naturteich" machen wollen, widerspricht sich irgendwie oder?  Und noch was- für "Notfälle", sollte wirklich einmal Erbsensuppe herrschen, haben wir einen UV-Filter zwischengeschaltet- sonst gibts keinerlei Filter. Man kann durch den Schwimmbereich quer den kompletten Boden sehen ohne Trübung, obwohl er über 2m tief ist. Ich werde weiter beobachten und berichten...

  
  
  
Flachwasserzone des Klärbeckens 0,2-0,5m tief, sonst 1,2-1,4m
  
Überlauf vom Klärbecken in den Schwimmbereich
  
andere Ansicht, der Edelstahl-Lochwinkel verhindert ungewollten Eintrag an Pflanzen/Fischen
in den Schwimmbereich
 
Blick auf die Teichmuscheln in 1,2m Tiefe, ich hoffe sie bekommen genug Nahrung, graben sich
bereits ein


----------



## anz111 (20. Apr. 2018)

Schaut gut aus dein Projekt. Bin schon gespannt, wie es sich in den Jahren entwickeln wird.
Kies am Teichboden macht nur beim Reinigen Probleme. Da musst du halt statt einer Bodenbürste sowas zulegen:

* defekter Link entfernt *

LG Oliver


----------

